# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi all,

## LPO

Just to introduce my self.

LPO, from Portugal

Enjoy  :Smilie:

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi LPO,

Welcome to the forum.

----------

